# Snail face



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey kid, keep reachin' for the stars!!

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_odd_snail_face;_ylt=AkeeJl.SPFoKj7ipAQn.EPLtiBIF


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Way to go kid!


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

He's going to make some lucky girl very happy one day


----------

